# Interpretazione dell'andamento del forum

## fedeliallalinea

Ragazzi mi pare che ultimamente il forum stia un po' degenerando. Nel senso che molta gente a preso questo forum come un help desk (e non e' assolutamente cosi') e se non si riceve una risposta sembra quasi che le persone se la prendano (ho detto sembra non che e' cosi').

Se a un post non si risponde probabilmente e' perche' nessuno sa come si risolva la questione e se la risposta non e' immediata amen, siamo tutti qua a farlo solo per piacere nessuno viene pagato per farlo. Inoltre é buona cosa che, prima di postare si facciano delle ricerche, sia nel forum che su google (o sul motore di ricerca che preferite) e, nel caso di problemi specifici anche sui siti di riferimento del progetto in questione. Se in una risposta non viene data una procedura passo per passo ma solo una linea guida sul come fare cercate di documentarvi e di capire e farlo voi stessi. vedrete che alla fine anche se ci mettete di piu' ci si sentirà molto piu' realizzati (o almeno per me e' cosi') e, probabilmente, anche molto più preparati per il prossimo problema.

Oltre a questo mi pare che i post OT stiano crescendo troppo e molti sono inutili, nel senso e' un forum dedicato alla distribuzione gentoo e, come tale tutto quello che non concerne gentoo (quesiti di programmazione, generica configurazione di windowmanager e applicativi e simili) é sempre stato tollerato ma se la situazione degenera potrebbe non essere più tale. Stesso discorso per argomenti spiegati chiaramente nella documentazione gentoo.

Non sto dicendo niente di nuovo che non ci sia nelle LINEE GUIDA che sono "stiky" apposta per essere lette da tutti

PS: Questa e' una mi interpretazione di quello che sta accadendo quindi puo' non essere cosi'. Non voglio che questo si trasformi in un flame voglio solo cercare di migliorare l'ambiente (o almeno provare). Vi ricordo che molti dei top poste (gente molto valida) ha smesso di postare per questi motivi

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ...

 

Quoto per intero il post.

----------

## motaboy

idem con patate.

----------

## emix

Idem al limone.

----------

## marco86

Concorda pienamente, anche se ha volte sono io il primo che invece di sbattermi posto il mio problema, consapevole del fatto che qualcuno mi linkera quello che mi serve o mi dirà i comandi che devo dare per fare un determinata cosa!

è anche vero però che per molti n00b come me, il forum è un punto d'appoggio unico! perchè qua le soluzioni si trovano sempre!

io punterei su permettere un pò meno OT più che altro, mi sembra che ultimamente c'è ne siano molti che girano, e obbligare di più la gente a usare il tasto search, anche se so che è difficile!

 :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Quoto con una riserva:

Facciamo un forum secondario dove skatzare un po??? (ok esiste gia!! allora ditemi quale che lo metto come home!).

In fondo io sono nuovo, ma mi sento entrare nella comunity, e a volte parlare anche di altro, se nel luogo giusto, con le persone giuste, non puo che fare nascere nuove amicizie !!

Quoto appieno, anzi stavo per mandarti un pvt al riguardo.

Personalmente imputo la cosa anche in parte ai tags. La gente posta di meno per paura (forse stupida) di sbagliare.

----------

## federico

Sono perplesso, in questo modo TANTISSIMI post di configurazione o impostazioni generiche sarebbero non direttamente relazionabili con gentoo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sono perplesso, in questo modo TANTISSIMI post di configurazione o impostazioni generiche sarebbero non direttamente relazionabili con gentoo...

 

Non sono quelli i post che ritengo OT

----------

## federico

Non capisco bene, ad esempio un post sull' ACPI che ho appena fatto sarebbe da ritenersi ot o meno? E' una informazione che e' identica su tutte le distro e non concerne l'utilizzo di gentoo (direttamente, sto preparando una cosa per gentoo che ne fara' utilizzo...)

----------

## =DvD=

fede penso si riferisca alla configurazione del boot loader di win!!!!!

----------

## marco86

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> fede penso si riferisca alla configurazione del boot loader di win!!!!!

 

penso anch'io che si riferisca a quello sta diventando [flame]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> fede penso si riferisca alla configurazione del boot loader di win!!!!!

 

Non mi stavo riferendo a un post in particolare. Io non ce l'ho con nessuno

----------

## Marculin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oltre a questo mi pare che i post OT stiano crescendo troppo e molti sono inutili, nel senso e' un forum dedicato alla distribuzione gentoo e, come tale tutto quello che non concerne gentoo (quesiti di programmazione, generica configurazione di windowmanager e applicativi e simili) é sempre stato tollerato ma se la situazione degenera potrebbe non essere più tale. Stesso discorso per argomenti spiegati chiaramente nella documentazione gentoo. 
> 
> 

 

Ultimamente sto postando diverse domande (se non trovo nulla in giro) su programmazione e configurazione in generale però cerco anche di rispondere a tutto quello che posso  :Smile:   :Embarassed: 

Ho visto che ultimamente siamo in molti a buttarci su bash scripting...che dire?o fare una sezione o postare queste domande da qualche altra parte (cosi lasciamo che questo forum rimanga piu sul tema "gentoo") però non so.....se facciamo 2 forum diventa tutto un pò un casino (però le regole sono regole  :Sad:  ).....bo....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Piu' che altro che mi preoccupa e' che ogni tanto manca il rispetto verso la gente e questa e' una cosa che non sopporto. Cioe' molti vogliono tutto subito e funzionante e magari si offendono se gli dici "hai provato a fare una ricerca?" o non gli rispondi entro 2 minuti. Che questo sia un forum formidabile per la sua velocita' di risposta non c'e' dubbio ma non puo' essere sempre cosi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Con OT mi riferisco anche a discussioni aperte in post dove si parla di tutt'altro. Ogni tanto ci sono interventi che si potrebbero evitare (o se proprio si vuole di qualcosa a qualcuno esistono i pm)

----------

## zUgLiO

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105629

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=182691

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141109

E non ho trovato gli altri...beh io quando ho letto il post di fedeliallalinea mi sono sentito subito chiamato in causa, e mi dispiace. Mi dispiace perchè apprezzo molto questo forum, ho imparato più cose qui che in un anno accademico!

Molto spesso ho fatto partire discussioni che poi sono degenerate, discussioni che avrei potuto evitare e che adesso sto evitando. È da un po che non apro OT "pericolosi", proprio perchè un giorno mi sono preso la briga di rileggerli tutti e ho pensato di quello che scrivevo "Mamma mia che rompicoglioni questo qua".

Spero presto di consocere tanti gechi dal vivo, per dare la possibilità di giudicarmi per come sono veramente e non per certe cazzate che a volte mi scappano nei post.  :Sad: 

Quindi chiedo scusa ai moderatori, che ho costretto al superlavoro, e a tutti quelli che si sono sentiti in qualche modo offesi dai miei commenti.

----------

## shev

Premesso che concordo come sempre con fedeliallalinea, non a caso mi sono beccato alcune critiche in passato perchè invitavo a leggere la documentazione o a fare ricerche sul forum (cosa che ora non faccio quasi più, ma a quanto pare ogni tanto farebbe bene ricordarlo).

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Ho visto che ultimamente siamo in molti a buttarci su bash scripting...che dire?o fare una sezione o postare queste domande da qualche altra parte (cosi lasciamo che questo forum rimanga piu sul tema "gentoo") però non so.....se facciamo 2 forum diventa tutto un pò un casino (però le regole sono regole  ).....bo....

 

Diciamo che più che aprire mille forum, andrebbero usati meglio quelli che esistono. Se hai dubbi sulla programmazione in python, per esempio, è inutile chiedere qui solo "perchè conosco tutti", è meglio chiedere sulle ML dedicate a python, tipo quelle di zonapython.org per fare un esempio. O se hai dubbi sulla sicurezza chiedi su sikurezza.org.  Se vuoi discutere dell'ultimo film di Harry Potter probabilmente esisterà un forum anche per quello.

Pretendere di avere un unico forum che possa rispondere ad ogni quesito è bello e comodo in teoria, poco fattibile e gestibile in pratica. Soprattutto quando esistono già molti forum/ML molto validi, frequentati da gente molto competente che può sicuramente rispondere meglio di noi a quesiti specifici. Capisco che ci si possa affezionare alla comunità e chi la frequenta, ma non la si tradisce postando anche in altri forum/comunità  :Smile: 

Qui si parla di gentoo, punto, che poi siano tollerati OT o domande generiche è un altro discorso. E' un po' come il discorso della documentazione: i mezzi e la documentazione ci sono, bisogna saperli trovare e usare. E non è così difficile trovarli e usarli, credimi.

My 2 IMHO-cents

p.s.: ovviamente anche il mio è un discorso generalissimo, non riferito ad alcuno in particolare. Come altre volte ho detto, già che usate gentoo per me meritate tutti stima e rispetto, non potrei mai avercela con nessuno di voi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Purtroppo è una mentalità che ho visto e vedo molto spesso nei ng...ma lì il problema è di chi posta. 

Lo sticky "prima di postare" è chiaro all'ennesima potenza. Ma il problema è che leggere sta diventando per molti un'attività complicata e complessa...

Contromisure? Bah... Imboccare no di certo, altrimenti si crea la gentoo-helpdesk srl evvia che si fanno i dineri. Forse rimanere precisi come al solito nel postare i link, specie alle guide di gentoo. Ma non oltre.

----------

## paperp

Beh che dire , Fedeli troppo pignolo??Gli OT sono difficili da stabilire da un punto di vista tecnico visto che tutto è riconducibile a Gentoo e anche allo stesso tempo a LInux??

No , assolutamente , semmai chiedere scusa , io per primo perchè posto molte domande , e ricevo moltissime risposte da Fedeli e da tutti gli altri.

Cerco sempre prima su google poi qui , ma in mia difesa posso dire che come noob sono cresciuto tanto grazie a questo forum , e dire , che non penso subito a postare sperando(non misembra mai di aver preteso rispste entro tot...  :Shocked:  )di trovare appoggio , direi una fesseria , purtroppo le cose che funzionano bene hanno questo rovescio , vengono gettonate tanto!!

Questo non mi esime nello stare sempre più attento e mettere da parte qualche soldino per delle buone guide in ambiente Linux , però non vi arrabbiate se faccio troppe domande...dovete capire che per le persone normali come me scoprire Linux poi ed imbattersi in Gentoo poi cambia molto , in tutti i sensi.

Tutto qui.

P.S. correggetemi se sbaglio , ma a parte la controparte international della community Gentoo ( e anche lì le differenze ci sono..)indicatemi un altro forum all'altezza di questo a competenza e snellezza!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

appoggio all 100% l'osservazione fatta da fedele,

il fatto è che forse ci servirebbe un forum italiano alla "Gentoo Chat" o " 	 Off the Wall"  in maniera da non "floddare" il forum italiano delle discussioni gentoo-related (anche se mi rendo conto che aprire un'altro forum magari non ci sarebbe permesso) oltre come sottolineato prima, il rispetto della netiquette di questo forum

----------

## federico

Penso che da questa discussione dovrebbero nascere delle linee chiare su cosa e' IT, su cosa e' OT e su cosa e' tollerato anche se preferibile non postare.

Questo potrebbe essere costruttivo, se facciamo un lungo trhead di scuse domani siamo punto e a capo...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *federico wrote:*   

> se facciamo un lungo trhead di scuse domani siamo punto e a capo...

 

Se domani sarò punto e a capo potrai rinfacciarmelo..

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> Gli OT sono difficili da stabilire da un punto di vista tecnico visto che tutto è riconducibile a Gentoo e anche allo stesso tempo a LInux?

 

Prendo spunto da questa frase, perché se da un lato é vero che "tutto é riconducibile a linux e quindi a gentoo" é anche vero che il forum non deve essere considerato la prima risorsa ma una risorsa che viene dopo aver controllato la documentazione, aver indagato in rete e così via.

Usare un computer (non solo gentoo) implica almeno un poco di buona volontà nel cercare le informazioni e nel capire come usare le informazioni cercate. E' poi perfettamente normale che non sempre questo é un meccanismo perfetto, é normale talvolta rivolgersi ad altri con quesiti anche banali, capita.

I problemi nascono quando capita troppo spesso, per non parlare dei casi in cui a chi consiglia di leggere la documentazione del programma xxy si risponde con frasi tipo: "si lo so che devo usare xxy, quello che voglio sapere sono i comandi", che tradotto significa: "mi hai preso per stupido? lo so benissimo che il programme é quello ma la man page é lunghissima e non ho voglia, leggila tu per me". E questo é un problema.

----------

## shev

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   se facciamo un lungo trhead di scuse domani siamo punto e a capo... 
> 
> Se domani sarò punto e a capo potrai rinfacciarmelo..

 

Ragazzi, state 'bboniiiiii  :Smile: 

Cmq non è in discussione il numero di richieste singole o complessive, ci mancherebbe. Il forum è fatto apposta per rispondere alle domande di chi ha bisogno, fugare dubbi e riflettere su tutto ciò che è relativo a gentoo (più o meno strettamente). Se restate IT potete scrivere quanto volete.

Ciò che si sta dicutendo qui è il numero magari eccessivo di OT e richieste slegate da gentoo, oltre ad atteggiamenti un po' troppo da "help desk" che alcuni a volte tengono. Basta che ognuno cerchi di rimanere IT nei vari topic, che eviti di aprire un numero elevato di topic che non hanno a che fare con gentoo e che si tenga bene a mente che questo forum non è un help desk e tutto torna nella normalità, non c'è bisogno di scervellarci troppo. Insomma, basta che prima di premere "submit" si rilegga il proprio post e si decida se è davvero il caso di postare, se s'è già fatto tutto quello che è buona educazione fare prima di chiedere (ricerche, doc, etc)

Quello di fedeli era giustamente un invito a riflettere ognuno sul proprio rapporto con il forum, cercando poi di evitare certe cose che vanno in contrasto con lo spirito del forum stesso (troppi OT, atteggiamenti help-desk, etc). Non c'è bisogno di scusarsi o fare mea culpa perchè si posta troppo.

----------

## pascalbrax

io personalmente per gli OT, uso il forum Off the Wall, che tra l'altro invito tutti a passarsi almeno una volta ogni tanto, ne escono fuori di quelle chicche d'antologia!  :Wink: 

se il problema e' l'inglese, non mi pare ci sia una linea guida che impedisce di postare in OTW con il tag [ITA]... correggetemi se sbaglio

[mount /dev/humor /mnt/brain]

fedeli, un po' e' anche colpa tua, tu ci vizi!  :Very Happy: 

[umount /dev/humor]

----------

## koma

Sincerament eultimamente sto leggendo poco il forum. Penso che comunque un forum venga scritto da esseri umani comunque con dei cervelli ma anche con delle emozioni.  Se qualcuno è arrabbiato a morte anche se nn con una persona ma magari per un fatto avvenuto è chiaro che al minimo TAP TAP sulla spalla si giri in modo furibondo quando magari è la persona + mite al mondo. Semplicemente ragazzi sarebbe il caso di contare fino a 10 prima di postare (io arrivo al massimo a due.. dannate scuole elementari  :Razz: ). 

O magari attaccare uno sticky FISICO sul nostro monitor con scritto CHE COSA STAI FACENDO??!!?!?!?!?

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ok tutto giusto, ok troppi OT , ok all'Help Desk ... pero' credo che stiamo un'attimo esagerando.

Considerazioni del tipo , il forum deve essere l'ultima risorsa, prima ci sono google , il man, il searc, la mamma e l'oracolo mi sembrano un po' troppo da "mailing list della Sun" e un po poco da comunity Linux. 

"Sembra che alle persone la voglia di leggere sia passata e che preferiscano fare una domanda ed aspettare a braccia conserte che qualcuno gli dia la risposta gia' pronta in uno STEP by STEP mode" mi fa pensare che forse vi siate scordati di che vuol dire "chiudere la finestra" ed abbracciare un pinguino. 

Penso che a nessuno si possa imputare di non aver voglia di fare , di non volersi muovere da solo , perche' semplicemente non sarebbe qui.

Qui tutti, chi piu' o chi meno, si sono sbattuti e si sbattono ancora non poco per portare avanti i loro progetti e le loro idee, per realizzare le cose piu' strampalate o piu' semplici. Sapete meglio di me cosa vuol dire mantenere un sistema , o magari piu' di uno , come Gentoo , significa passare il 75% del tempo a leggere e il restante a scrivere e imprecare, ed e' cosi' per tutti.

Avere una risorsa come questa e' prezioso e importante anche e soprattutto per chi e' alle prime armi e ha voglia di imparare , ma lo e' per tutti noi e credo che ogni domanda , anche se banale, sia solo una richezza in piu' per il forum non una piaga.

Non sto dicendo di floodare il forum con domande di ogni tipo e qualunque cazzata ci passi per la testa, ma non estremizziamo.

Sinceramente mi sembra che questi discorsi si facciano solo sul Forum Italiano, questa necessita' di ottimizzare e massimizzare tutto, dai TAG per la leggibilita' al far notare subito e con veemenza che si sta andando OT ... ragazzi e' un Forum! Si parla , si discute e a volte il discorso si sposta dal suo binario normale, a volte prende strade diverse ... ma non e' questo il bello?

Perche' rispondere con un secco "RTFM" quando si potrebbe indirizzare la persona e suggerirgli la strada giusta utilizzando solo qualche riga in piu'? 

Stiamo parlando di "61448" thread ... a volte puo' capitare di non trovare cio che si sta cercando, perche' mi devo sentire trattare da "sfaticato" ?

Mi sento di far parte di una Comunity e questo mi piace, mi piace crescere grazie agli altri e mi piace aiutare gli altri a crescere. Le regole vanno bene ma quando sono troppo strette si finisce per strozzare la vitalita' ... almeno IMHO.  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## silian87

Non concordo pienamente con tutto quello detto fino ad ora... sono pienamente daccordo sul fatto che tutti debbano essere educati e non incavolarsi per attese o link a guide, ma per quanto riaguarda gli OT, se pur con moderazione, penso che va bene come sono adesso. 

Cavolo.... siamo persone ancora, e' vero che ormai abbiamo un altro organo nel cervello dedicato solo ad interpretare pagine man e --help, ma siamo umani. Cioe'... se no che cavolo di palle! Uno arriva a casa che lavora tutto il giorno vuole un attimo scherzare, fa' un OT, che comunque (a parte certi casi) non mi sembrano maligni, e si sente dir su' parole. Capisco che e' un forum di gentoo, ma e' anche un forum di umani! Se no mettiamo un vocabolario di termini informatici e due computer che postano boiate su linux a manetta!

Ok, ho detto tutto e niente, ma volevo semplicemente dire che gli OT ci voglino, certo che se potessimo avere una sezione dedicata a le cose non proprio riguardanti gentoo al 100% non sarebbe male... Certo voi dite: "vai su quel forum per fre quello, su quest'altro per fare questo", ma io sto qui mica solo perche' si parla di gentoo! Ma perche' siete delle persone con cui mi sembra di trovarmi bene, quindi credo che visto che diciamo tanto di essere una comunita' bellissima, non dovremo appiattirci e diventare delle sorta di cyborg! Ok, rispettiamo la civilta' del forum ma siamo umani!

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, non passiamo da un estremo all'altro, ma soprattutto non fateci dire cose che non abbiamo detto. 

Nessuno ha scritto che non possono più essere scritti topic OT, semplicemente s'è invitato a moderarsi un poco e non esagerare con topic che non hanno nulla a che fare con gentoo. Quando un topic su tre è OT, forse bisogna fermarsi un attimo e limitarsi un poco, tutto qui. Ciò non toglie che qualche topic OT è sempre non solo tollerato, ma anche ben accetto (quando cmq non diventa clamorosamente OT); come giustamente dicevate, il bello sta anche nel fare comunità, distrarsi e discutere anche di altro oltre che di cose tecniche. Però questa deve essere una cosa di contorno, non quella principale del forum, altrimenti lo ribattezziamo "italian chat" o simile  :Smile: 

Passando poi all'altra questione, quella dell'invitare a leggere doc o cercare tra i topic prima di chiedere, permettetemi di fare presente un paio di cose: qui non si critica chi fa domande anche banali, ma cmq dimostra di essere interessato a ciò che scrive, di provarci almeno a capire ciò che sta cercando di fare. Come non si critica chi magari non s'era accorto che esisteva un topic nascosto nella massa che già rispondeva al suo quesito.

Qui si cercava di invitare a riflettere chi apre topic già ripetuti molte volte, pone domande presenti nelle FAQ o nei manuali basilari di gentoo, pretende che gli si risponda dando la scaletta dei comandi da ripetere meccanicamente. IMHO (sottolineo, IMHO), queste domande sono indice di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di chi sta qui a dare una mano, perchè non trovo scuse se non mancanza di rispetto e pigrizia per giustificare certi topic scritti e ripetuti, domande che sono vere e proprie FAQ riportate per giunta sui vari siti, linkate nei topic sticky e così via, per topic che paiono indirizzati all'assistenza tecnica della ditta xy.

Senza contare che insegnare come trovare le risposte in autonomia è più importante che rispondere e basta. Anche questo fa parte della filosofia linux e dell'opensource, vi appartiene più questo che il chiedere pretendendo risposte esatte e rapide: alla fine si ottiene cmq la soluzione al problema, solo che insegnando a cercarla o facendo capire il perchè della soluzione si permette a chi ha posto la domanda di crescere, permettendogli di gettare le basi per ricambiare in futuro ciò che ha ricevuto ora. La doc è importante tanto quanto i programmi, solo che molti lo ignorano, quindi farlo presente ed invitare a sfruttare i mezzi a disposizione è imho un fatto utile, dovuto e prezioso.

Che poi una volta ogni tanto si cerchi la via comoda chiedendo senza prima documentarsi ci sta, ci mancherebbe. Non mi sembra si sia mai crocifisso nessuno. Però non deve essere un'abitudine. 

Non sto poi a metterci i vari discorsi sull'utilizzo di banda e il suo spreco, lo spazio disco, la netiquette e le vecchie usanze della rete, l'entropia etc etc, sono argomenti che lasciano i più insensibili o indifferenti. 

Poi il mondo è bello perchè vario, siamo qui apposta a discuterne per cercare di non imporre nulla a nessuno, capire gusti ed esigenze e cercare di conseguenza di accontentare tutti. Happy hacking a tutti  :Smile: 

/me che ha terminato l'emerge e può smetterla di cazzeggiare sul forum  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Mi scuso se posso aver sparato certe caxzxate, pero' spero che abbiate capito l'essenza del mio discorso. Insomma, preferisco dire cose che possono sembrare caxzate, ma in sincerita', che pensieri da filosofi ma non essendo sincero. Ho detto cio' che pensavo. Credo che sia difficile fare il moderatore, essere sempre oggettivi ma anche mettendoci il buon cuore, e in effetti questro e' un forum di gentoo linux.... vabbe'... effettivamente mi ero sbagliato su molte cose

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> effettivamente mi ero sbagliato su molte cose

 

Ma non è vero, hai semplicemente detto il tuo parere, che va cmq apprezzato e rispettato (in parte lo condivido pure).

Il mio (logorroico) discorso era per evitare possibili fraintendimenti, non certo un richiamo a te o un voler smentire le vostre opinioni: non mi permetterei mai. Non a caso ho detto che qualche OT a volte è ben accetto, non vorrei che si prendesse questo topic come un divieto ad aprire OT  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Grazie, cmq questo: 

 *Quote:*   

> effettivamente mi ero sbagliato su molte cose

 

era riferito al fatto che avevo perso un po' di vista che questo e' un forum di gentoo ed lo avevo preso come una bellissima comunita'. Non perche' non lo sia, ma forse quello e' il ruolo secondario.

----------

## X-Drum

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Ok tutto giusto, ok troppi OT , ok all'Help Desk ... pero' credo che stiamo un'attimo esagerando.
> 
> Considerazioni del tipo , il forum deve essere l'ultima risorsa, prima ci sono google , il man, il searc, la mamma e l'oracolo mi sembrano un po' troppo da "mailing list della Sun" e un po poco da comunity Linux. 
> 
> [...]

 

Qui appoggio sempre quanto detto da fedeleallalinea....

Quanti di voi iniziando a navigare non hanno fatto uso di ng?

ebbene come vi ricorderete i ng migliori erano quelli + "severi" in un certo senzo....per la serie se vuoi usufruire di questa risorsa prima *DEVI* imparare la netiquette (le regole insomma) imposte dai moderatori che non sono BOFH o sadici sono persone che si adoperano per mantenere un servizio funzionale al 100%.

E relativamente alla nostra situazione hanno cercato di NON penalizzare immediatamente i nuovi arrivati nel caso di doamde a raffica/scontate le cui risposte sono già contenute in un solo comando MAN, come invece avveniva ed avviene tutt'ora in molti canali irc e ng italiani 

(i nomi dovreste conoscerli.......)

quindi quello che hanno fatto è solo un'invito per risolvere "civilmente" e non a colpi di moderazione l'andazzo della cosa...questa è la mia visione dei fatti

----------

## primero.gentoo

Io credo che imparare ad utilizzare le risorse che abbiamo a disposizione , vedi Man, NG, ML , Search, Google sia un'arte che si affina col tempo e che va di pari passo con tutto cio' che riguarda Linux.

E' fondamentale sapersi , e soprattutto volersi, districare da soli , sapere come e dove cercare cio' che serve per risolvere un determinato problema, ma e' altrettanto fondamentale che ci siano posti dove imparare a fare cio'.

L'impressione che mi ha sempre dato questo Forum e' stata proprio questa , un luogo dove imparare e condividere ... non solo Gentoo , non solo 

" a special flavor of Linux that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need."

Ma un approccio diverso ad un ambiente monopolizzato e schematizzato che ci e' stato offerto in scatola chiusa con l'acquisto di un computer. 

Questo credo sia il segreto e il bello di una comunita' : l'elasticita'.

Nessuno vuole un Sondaggio sul Film piu' bello che abbiate mai scaricato da quel fantastico negozio H24 che e' il P2P, ma nemmeno una netiquette rigida che limiti l'"essere umano Open Source" che e' in ognuno di noi".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ragazzi, non passiamo da un estremo all'altro, ma soprattutto non fateci dire cose che non abbiamo detto.
> 
> 

 

Mi scuso se ho messo in bocca a qualcuno parole non dette , e sicuramente e' piu' facile estremizzare che trovare un compromesso ... e' solo che non penso che funzionale al 100% equivalga per forza a migliore, anzi credo che spesso l'elasticita' rappresenti quella marcia in piu' che ci puo' contraddistinguere.

Ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

premesso che sono uno di quelli che ha sollevato il polverone segnalando proprio a lui la cosa, che probabilmente ha indotto fedeliallalinea a scrivere questo thread, e premesso che, avendo la fama io di quello polemico e che deve sempre sottolineare tutto, mi trovo d'accordo al 200% con quel che hai scritto.

devo solo fare un'aggiunta, e la faccio volutamente provocatoria:

noto con dispiacere una certa arroganza in chi scrive e pretende risposte immediate e/o soluzioni preconfezionate ai problemi: dico a lorSignori che unix, linux e a maggior ragione gentoo, e' anche e sopratutto voler imparare, scoprire, documentarsi e mettersi a confronto e sfidarsi ogni giorno per trovare soluzioni e implementazioni precise ai propri bisogni, perche ci e' permesso, grazie al cielo, di poter plasmare il sistema come lo vogliamo.

e la cosa bella, almeno per me, e son sicuro che per tanti di noi e' cosi', e' soprattutto la soddisfazione di riuscire a farlo da soli e di propria pianta. ma se non si legge la documentazione, non si fa propria la capacita' di ricercare in internet e in questo forum le tonnellate di documentazione CHE GIA' C'E' e SI LEGGE DALL'INIZIO ALLA FINE, e' MALEDUCAZIONE pretendere da altri di farsi rispiegare cose che gia son state scritte.

prima ci si documenta, si prova, si RAGIONA, e poi si spiega A CHIARE LETTERE il problema, CON RISPETTO, alla comunita', cercando insieme una soluzione al problema specifico.

Chi viceversa fa discorsi (che ho sentito personalmente) del tipo: 

"ma io sul forum non ci scrivo perche chissa quando mi rispondono" che poi tra l'altro e' una cazzata, perche qui rispondono tutti e presto;

allora veramente, e perdonatemi l'espressione colorita, mi cascano le palle!

Qui l'aiuto che viene dato e' dato "AS IS" (traduzione libera: come viene viene), senza garanzia alcuna, GRATIS. se volete supporto qualificato e pronto, pagate un consulente, poi potrete avere pretese. questo vale per tutti, me compreso.

L'altra questione sono i vari post inutili che stanno comparendo ultimamente come erbaccia, parlo dei post come "postate il vostro prompt bash, quanto ce l'avete lungo, ditemi il vostro time, io c'ho il processore piu bello del tuo, ecc". A questi signori dico: State generando spazzatura, per me, ne piu ne meno come lo spam che mi arriva nella casella di posta elettronica. mi dispiace solo che non ci sia una funzione di filtro nel forum, perche altrimenti l'avrei gia' attivata.

Scusate lo sfogo personale, ma o mi sfogo e faccio presente il malessere, cosi da sapere se condividete o siete scettici, o finisce che a malinquore faro come altri che  se ne sono andati.

Tolte queste cose che ho indicato, devo dire che compensa il fatto che ho trovato  molti amici qui e persone valide e competenti di cui sono assai soddisfatto.

Regards,

----------

## ema

che dire

quoto fonderia in pieno!

----------

## shanghai

Discussioni di questo tipo mi fanno un pò sorridere.

Mi sembra evidente che chi usa il forum con rispetto puo' commettere un errore e postare qualcosa che a qualcuno (moderatori o utenti che siano) crea disagio. E lo fa in perfetta buona fede (potrei sicuramente essere tra questi), e quindi si sente coinvolto in questa discussione. Personalmente sto cominciando a sentirmi un pò in colpa.  :Smile: 

Altrimenti, c'è chi non gliene frega niente, persone a cui questa discussione entrerà da un orecchio ed uscirà dall'altro, magari non per cattiveria, forse per stupidità, o distrazione, o perché si pensa che il forum in fondo non è una cosa così importante (anche quello è un punto di vista).

Insomma, mi sembra una discussione un pò insensata: chi sta ad ascoltare e partecipa mi sembra lo stesso gruppo che di quel rispetto reciproco si fà portatore  :Smile: 

In fondo, chi non prende il forum sul serio (e avrà i suoi buoni moivi) non prenderà sul serio questa masturbazione intellettuale (di gruppo  :Smile:  ), nonostante la buona volontà dei partecipanti...

----------

## doom.it

Che dire, come sempre mi trovo in pieno accordo con la moderazione e la pacatezza di Shev, che ha riassunto molto bene lo stato delle cose... evito di dire come la vedo, visto che mi limiterei a ripetere i suoi interventi.

Comunque probabilmente questa discussione entrerà da un orecchio ed uscirà dall'altro, come dice shangai, però è un ottimo spunto a riflettere per tutti noi, puo aiutare a ristabilire un po l'ordine a partire da noi che ci "preoccupiamo" per il forum, che ci daremo magari un po piu di autocontrollo, e che (nei modi giusti, educati e pacati) inviteremo all'autocontrollo chi dovesse esagerare.... ovviamente solo in casi di esagerazioni, visto che la norma di interventi anche piu "umani" o "banali" sono sempre stati tollerati, e ben visti da tutti noi che siamo intervenuti ora con battute ed ora con aiuti per i piu niubbi.

----------

## Sasdo

Anzitutto, prima di cominciare, faccio un generoso applauso a Shev e Fedeliallalinea che dopo diverse esperienze di Forum sono veramente i migliori moderatori che abbia visto in giro (non cito gli altri 3 solo perchè vedo più di frequente questi 2, spero di non offenderli =).

Passando all'argomento in discussione, per come la vedo io, alcuni OT che ci sono mi piacciono molto (del genere "Prima di Gentoo" e "Usando Gentoo") perchè vengono fuori delle cose IMHO curiose e divertenti.

Concordo appieno sul fatto che troppi OT danno fastidio e bisogna un po' automoderarsi.

Concordo appieno e sottoscrivo il fatto che è poco rispettoso, o poco cortese/educato, porre una domanda, tipo: "non mi va il boot-up, perchè?"

senza dare nessuna info in più e poi arrabbiarsi perchè la gente (fantastica) che alimenta questo forum non riesce a rispondere.

Personalmente odio gli "up" e fosse per me li abolirei. Questo è un forum molto trafficato e pieno di gente competente e volenterosa, se non si ha una risposta significa che nessuno ha una vaga idea di come si risolve.

Infine, qui ho trovato una comunità veramente accogliente, e questo Thread ci voleva proprio (IHMO).

il Sasdo

p.s.

Un po' vi detesto comunque perchè non è possibile che stamattina mi son dovuto leggere mille e mille post lunghissimi.  :Mr. Green:  ovviamente stavo scherzando  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## emix

Premesso che ho tre ore di sonno e che ho letto molto (ma proprio molto) velocemente i post di questo topic, vi posto la mia opinione. 

La comunità italiana dei gentooisti è cresciuta tantissimo da un anno a questa parte, e questo si nota subito perchè mentre prima riuscivo a leggere tutti i topic del forum oggi mi viene impossibile e quindi mi limito a leggere quelli che ritengo più interessanti. Ovviamente questo mi porta (inevitabilmente) a scartare alcuni topic a cui potrei dare una risposta. Il fatto di limitare gli OT non deve essere visto come una repressione, bensì come un modo per evitare di prendersi mezza giornata di ferie per leggersi il forum.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo me questo forum dovrebbe servire per risolvere questioni tecniche legate a Gentoo, se poi uno vuole ca**eggiare oppure vuole parlare di attualità, politica, donne  :Cool:  o semplicemente approfondire le conoscenze con gli altri utenti può benissimo farlo (ad esempio) sul canale IRC.

Infine sono sempre convinto che sia più produttivo mostrare la strada per la risoluzione di un problema piuttosto che scrivere ogni volta un howto.

Detto questo faccio i complimenti a tutto il forum (moderatori e utenti) perché questa comunità è davvero grandiosa.

P.S. - Probabilmente avrei potuto evitare di scrivere questo post (che non ho neanche riletto), ma ormai l'ho fatto e quindi lo invio  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Io chiedo solo una cosa a TUTTI. Smettiamola di parlare un po' troppo in generale, e facciamo come Fonderia Digitale che ha citato cualcosa. Riferiamoci a qualche topic specifico. E' il discorso del boot? Capisco che direte che e' un andazzo generale, ma ci saranno pure degli esempi di attualita'! Se no ogni volta che scrivete qualche cosa, io (che mi sento sempre in causa) o altri, ci sentiamo in colpa! Magari abbiamo fatto qualcosa, magari no, ma fatecelo sapere diamine! Cosi' tutti hanno un'idea di cosa e' giusto e cosa e' sbagliato ( e cosa e' giusto in piccole quantita', come la cioccolata, anche se devo ammettere che sono sempre stato goloso   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## shanghai

Uhm... ok!

A me Silian non mi ha fatto niente, anzi mi sta simpatico!

Adesso sentiamo la vostra opinione   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(Perchééé è un bravo ragaaazzoooo, perchééé è un bravo ragaaazzooo...)

Scherzi a parte, l'unico modo auspicabile per migliorare le cose è l'esempio, come dice doom.

Se per strada a terra è sempre pulito, nessuno butta una cartaccia (o chi lo fà è identificabile e si può isolarlo/raccogliere la cartaccia visto che è una sola).

Apprezzo tantissimo gli interventi dei mod che bloccano i post velenosi, che tagliano quelli troppo lunghi ("Quotate solo quando serve e con umanità" forever). Magari ci vorrebbe piu' attenzione a formulare i titoli dei post (o si potrebbe insistere sul fatto che il titolo di un post può essere cambiato!).

----------

## emix

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Magari ci vorrebbe piu' attenzione a formulare i titoli dei post (o si potrebbe insistere sul fatto che il titolo di un post può essere cambiato!).

 

Su questo sono d'accordissimo... ci sono titoli che non hanno senso di esistere.

----------

## akiross

Dehihioh  :Smile:  Speravo che qualcuno di imponente lo facesse notare

Io mi scuso perche' mi capita di aprire topic o fare interventi OT, ma comunque notavo gia da tempo che troppi n00b (senza offesa eh) abusassero del forum e della (sempre piu') illimitata pazienza di feleliallalinea... chi ha visto il mio sito di recente capira' perche' (gia troppa pubblicita'!  :Smile: )

Di buono posso dire che almeno i tag sui titoli aiutano

Se penso che solo qualche mese fa un thread rimaneva in prima pagina per ore (e giorni!) mentre adesso nel giro di 10 minuti gia altri post lo precedono... l'espansione della comunita' presenta anche svantaggi :\

Comunque sono d'accordo sul forum che degenera: la gente deve postare di meno e cercare di piu! So che e' dura all'inizio (tutti siamo stati n00b), ma si deve essere anche un po' meno egoisti: non sovraccarichiamo il forum di domande inutili (leggi: a cui e' gia stata data una risposta), pensiamo ad usare google o la ricerca del forrum con criterio; almeno facciamolo per fedeli che si ammazza di lavoro per il forum (e non solo lui!! tutti i moderatori per fortuna  :Smile: )

Ecco come la penso

Ciao!

----------

## n3m0

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  <il papiello di fonderia>

 

Idem.

----------

## xchris

Devo dire che in questo thread ci sono grosse verita' ma in non e' possibile generalizzare in assoluto. 

Ci sono molti post thrash,molti post OT,molti post da pure FAQ e molti post su linux generici che in teoria non dovrebbero stare qui.

Il fatto che comunque si posti qui (e non mi escludo,sia chiaro) e' perche' si sa che si trova sempre gente competente o comunque gente che ha provato prima di te.

Penso che spesso le domande siano troppo da FAQ (mai lette) e anche che spesso il signor RTFM venga tirato troppo in ballo (e' sempre un forum!)

E' anche vero che tutti questi post intasano un po' il forum e lo rendono meno leggibile.

Il reale problema a questo punto e' che abbiamo a disposizione un solo forum non diviso per argomento.

Ci resta solo da stabilire delle regole + ferree per non fare scadere la qualita'.

Proporrei eventualmente di mettere in STICKY le regole base (ognuna come singolo post) perche' altrimenti nessuno se le va a leggere! 

Anche la possibilita' di un forum di appoggio non mi sembra male. (per questioni meno gentooz.

ciao

----------

## ulric

Non è mia abitudine intervenire in post OT, ma voglio dire la mia:

1) non amo gli [OT] tipo "Mia sorella ha trovato il moroso". 

Questi sono veri OT OT. Se voglio leggere OT di questo tipo vado altrove. Non è essere bacchettoni, nè voler bacchettare, ma dovrebbe essere una linea guida a vantaggio di tutti, anche di coloro che poi su 5 OT postano un IT e aspettano risposta.

2) OT come "Qual'è il tuo bootsplash" tanto per dirne uno, ci possono stare purchè in numero contenuto. Sono OT comunque relativi al mondo linux ed comunque a gentoo.

3) E' sempre buona norma fare tutte le ricerche del caso prima di postare qui.

Questo andrebbe scritto a caratteri cubitali accanto al logo del "discussion forum".

Infatti tutto torna a vantaggio degli utenti che postano in quanto chi legge (e spesso aiuta) avrà più tempo da dedicare a post significativi. Ma c'è un distinguo: non tutti abbiamo la stessa sensibilità e ciò che per me può essere difficile (anche da cercare), per un altro può essere banale perchè già si è spaccato la testa sopra o casualmente già ha letto qualcosa. Quindi mi sentirei di avere maggiore tolleranza verso qualsiasi post anche banale purchè non clamorosamente OT.

In fondo non credo che sia interesse di questo forum coltivare una comunità di elite di utenti esperti di gentoo, quanto piuttosto iniziare nuovi utenti a gentoo e svezzare utenti potenzialmente autonomi... ma spesso si dimentica che prima di correre si deve fare qualche passo camminando ed è (è stato) così per tutti. Serve un nucleo di esperti, ma anche una massa di utenti a cui trasferire il sapere e da far crescere... questo è lo spirito da non perdere!

4) Ora concludo con i miei più caldi complimenti a tutta questa comunità e ai moderatori e ringrazio perchè fino a 6 mesi fa il mio uso di linux si limitava ad installare le distro che trovavo in edicola, mentre da quando ho conosciuto il forum (per caso) ho: 

-installato gentoo 2 volte e la 2a è "per sempre"

-sono abbastanza autonomo a livello desktop e ancora devo affacciarmi alla parte server, ma sono entusiasta ed ogni boot di gentoo mi emoziona 

-cacciato windows2000 (che uso solo per alcuni applicativi di lavoro) in un cassettino rimovibile. Il mio sistema ora è Gentoo.

-imparato su linux molto più smanettando in gentoo in questi mesi che in N esami di ingegneria.

Un saluto a tutti.Last edited by ulric on Sat Jul 10, 2004 9:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raffo

Penso che tutti questi commenti che ognuno di voi sta facendo siano abbastanza inutili. fedeliallalinea ha invitato tutti a evitare ot, a fare una ricerca prima di postare e in generale a seguire le regole e basta. nn credo ci sia bisogno di commentare, nè di discutere sul comportamento. se si legge la prima pagina si nota subito che molti topic si potrebbero evitare. io personalmente (dal basso della mia carica  :Very Happy:  )voglio solo invitare chi deve necessariamente aprire un topic a "descivere" il problema nel titolo, in modo da facilitare le future ricerche. 

ciao

p.s. errare è umano, googlare è divino  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> siano abbastanza inutili.

 

Cioe' intendi dire uno comanda e noi eseguiamo? Cavolo, potremo dire la nostra, io non ho contraddetto fedeliallalinea, ma ho solo messo in dubbio qualche punto riguardante gli OT. E' una comunita', mica una monarchia, quindi mi sembra legittimo parlarne.

----------

## akiross

Raffo e' solo per mostrare che il popolo acconsente, dobbiamo mostrare partecipazione e voglia di sistemare la situazione, altrimenti non cambia (la democrazia c'e' solo se il popolo interviene)  :Very Happy:  detto in toni ironici

Detto questo, xchris, non credo sia una buona idea mettere stiky ogni regola: ogni utente dovrebbe leggere le regole (cosa che personalmente io facco spesso) e tenerle a mente. Anzi, credo che mettere stiky il topic delle regole sia gia un optional, perche' tutti dovrebbero conoscerle a menadito.

Speriamo che quelli meno esperti capiscano qualcosa da questo thread, altrimenti e' inutile... stiamo a parlare solo noi che sappiamo gia come comportarci? (sorry ma non ho visto chi ha postato, quindi credo e spero che qualche nubbio come me sappia gia come comportarsi)

Basta, ora faccio felice Raffo, e non posto piu'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io voglio solo dire che non ce l'ho con nessuno. Inoltre io non posso dire cosa si giusto postare o cosa no, questo sta a voi deciderlo usando un po' di buonsenso. La cosa che mi sta piu' a cuore e' che non deve mai mancare e' il rispetto verso gli altri (e piu' di una volta l'ho visto mancare) e questo per me non e' tollerabile.

----------

## silian87

Sono pienamente daccordo sul rispetto. Li devo dire che non vedo molte infrazioni. Forse quest'ultima del boot, ma non erano utenti consolidati del forum, era gente entrata per l'occasione, quindi penso che quelli interni e consolidati alla comunita' si siano sempre comportati bene (o quasi).

----------

## Raffo

@silian87: per carità, siamo una comunità, è giusto parlarne, ho solo detto la mia, da quanto letto ognuno la pensa in un modo, ma il topic nn è stato fatto perchè ognuno dicesse la sua, ma è solo un invito a calmarsi (che effettivamente è giusto). poi ognuno ha il diritto di dire la sua, nn è una monarchia!!

durante l'estate cresce sempre il numero degli ot nei forum, è un dato di fatto. sul forum che frequento più spesso si sono dovute creare delle regole rigide come un topic ot settimanale, nel quale chi aveva qualcosa di ot da dire o voleva solo "cazzeggiare" (scusatemi il termine) poteva tranquillamente postare lì. il risultato è stato che tutti postavano in quel topic (con record di topic arrivati a 300 pagine) e gli altri ot venivano repressi severamente. questo per dire che il "problema" ot c'è e ci si deve dare una calmata per nn rovinare il forum. tutto qui.

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

come moderatore di altri forum, e come ex moderatore di vecchia data di forum tecnici molto + grandi di questo, non posso che sostenere gli attuali moderatori di questa community...

per esperienza posso capire i timori che hanno spinto Fede alla pubblicazione di questo thread, per tanto sono per la linea dura, per la massima serietà nella pubblicazione di post (con le dovute eccezioni), e nella massima severità (entro certi limiti) nella moderazione del forum... questo perchè se non si fanno rispettare le regole base della netiquette in poco tempo questo luogo sarebbe invaso da spammer, da richieste di soccorso per salvare il gatto rimasto sull'albero del giardino, consulenze matrimoniali e scazzottate online....

inutile fare retorica sul perchè e sul percome... dico solo *prevenire è meglio che curare*, anche perchè per cazzeggiare, a mio avviso, lo si può fare tranquillamente sul canale IRC...

ma soprattutto le regole base della community servono oltre che all'ottimizzazione e la condivisione delle risorse, anche per evitare di appesantire inutilmente l'operato dei moderatori; forse molto lo ignorano, ma i moderatori si devono smazzare tutti i post per poter *moderare* il forum   :Wink: , e visto che non sono pagati per farlo, non vedo il perchè dobbiamo costringerli a dedicare un ora in + al giorno per leggere le nostre *divagazioni*...

dico tutto questo perchè... perchè alla lunga pure i moderatori si rompono le palle, l'ho fatto anche io tempo fa, quando ho visto che l'andamento di un forum che moderavo ha cominciato a diventare un focolaio di flames, spamming e dovevo dedicare troppo tempo per seguirlo, l'ho mollato... quando i moderatori se ne vanno da un forum, è inevitale che poi il forum stesso decade e perde qualità e credibilità, e non credo che vogliate questo dalla community italiana di Gentoo... giusto?

questa la mia opinione sugli OT, per quanto concerne il problema dell'Help Desk troppo facile e selvaggio dico solo che il forum Gentoo è una fonte inesauribile di informazioni, io il 99% dei problemi con Gentoo li ho sempre risolti tramite il *search*, l'ho fatto anche in situazioni disperate tramite lynx, basta solo aver un po di pazienza per leggersi i risultati della ricerca proposti dal forum e vedrete che non solo trovate la soluzione, ma imparate anche tips & tricks nuovi   :Wink: ; per l'arroganza nel postare invece vale quanto detto per gli OT, linea dura e basta, qua nessuno è pagato per fare da Help Desk   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

